# Kribs + Planted tank = ok?



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a planted tank, but I LOVE Kribensis. I've read that they can go in planted tanks no problem, without tearing everything up, but just wondering if others have had similar experiences?


----------



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, would an airstone be necessary if I'm making a planted tank?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You will find that the Kribs will show better colours in a planted tank. A buddy of mine had them in a planted tank years ago and they really loved it. No airstone is needed in a planted tank. That is for when co2 is added and left on overnight as health insurance for sleeping fish. With that being said, all aquariums benefit from water circulation though.


----------



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

Stellar! I have a 30 gallon tank and I'm thinking about getting a AquaClear 50 gallon filter. Would that provide enough circulation? Or would I need to find something better to facilitate that?


----------



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

Also! Would an air pump be useful at night, when the plants don't produce O2?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

With plants the aquaclear 50 should be okay or you can go with the aquaclear 70. Both run on 6 watts but the 70 has a larger medium basket. With my planted aquariums I run the filters with only a sponge inside and a sponge on the intake to prevent baby fish and red cherry shrimp from entering the filter. Don't worry about supplying an air pump at night as the water will have enough oxygen with the aquaclear.
The only obstacle in the way is how much light you want to cram into the aquarium. What is the wattage of your aquarium's lights? Is this aquarium up and running or empty at the moment?


----------



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

It's empty right at the moment. I've just cleaned out the tank.

This week I want to go to a hardware or aquarium store and convert my lights. The previous owner had two 11 IKEA compact fluorescent lights.

My friend said that I should try to find a ballast and convert it to fit four lights inside the hood, instead of the regular two.

Would you recommend the 70 AquaClear then?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get the AC70, extra filtration is always good.

As for the kribs, they will look great. I had one that I inherited when I bought a set up, and it was the best looking Kribensis I have ever seen.

As for lights, incandescents are minimally acceptable. Try to get flourescents in there, T5s if possible.


----------



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

Perfect! The AC70 it is.

Hopefully, for fairly cheap, I'm going to try to add a ballast and put it in my hood, but if it turns out to be more expensive/it won't fit then my credit card will say hello to a new canopy!!! =)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you go the route of going with a new canopy, look into getting a glass lid (about $20) and a T5 striplight, which will run about $70


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

asymphony said:


> My friend said that I should try to find a ballast and convert it to fit four lights inside the hood, instead of the regular two.


Your friend is referring to overdriving fluorescent lights with an electronic ballast. I have never tried this and can not recommend it. 
http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html


----------

